# Four way fan/light control



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Are you an electrician?


----------



## Rick79 (Apr 17, 2021)

No I’m not. Done plenty of simple wiring and three way switches in my current home.


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Rick79 said:


> No I’m not. Done plenty of simple wiring and three way switches in my current home.


Try www.diychatroom.com


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for posting on ElectricianTalk.com. However, working with electricity and electrical systems can be unsafe if not done by a professional licensed electrician. The moderators of this site would like to advise you to contact a professional electrician in your area.

If you are permitted by law in your area to do your own electrical work, please sign up at our sister site, www.DIYChatroom.com where many of our professionals are also members and are looking forward to assist you with your needs.

Please take a moment to post your question at www.DIYChatroom.com If you're not already a member of DIYChatroom.com you can sign up for a free account by going to Register

We apologize for any inconvenience that this may have caused. This thread has been closed.


----------

